# Strings for drop A



## Armor Darks (Mar 20, 2010)

In fact there were some old topic related to this question, but I didn't find anything useful in them

So, I have a 7-string with 25,5 scale and want to tune it in drop A.I've tried 60 and 56 as 7 and 6 strings, then I've tried 58 as 7 string... but in both cases they sounded pretty bad. When you play single 7 string - it sound decent, but when you hit it with 6 string... eh sounds like a train smashed somewhere =)

In other topic someone told that may be I should use even lighter string for 7 string. I've tried 58 for 7 string and looks like it didn't helped - in B it sounds ok, but in Drop A it lacks definition, when I play it I've got feeling that it has is problems with intonation, but I've checked it with tuner and all ok. In other threads I've read that I should use much more heavier strings (around 68 for 7 string)

I'm sure that someone had experience with drop A and 25,5. I know that John Petrucci using guitar with 25,5 scale and he plays some songs in drop A and every powerchord is clear, without "train smashing sound". 

So, which strings should I use? I'm also will be very thankful if you'll say which strings manufacturers have such strings

And sorry for lots of topics that I've created recently =) Just rolled to 7 string from 6 string and I'm pretty happy, but simply can't make 7 string to sound as it should.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 20, 2010)

I use a D'addario 66 for drop A and it's perfect.


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm no expert, but I'm using a 59 for the A, and it's pretty decent.
I think rolling off the bass a bit on your amp would help.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm on 59 for Drop Ab and it's exactly what I like, and I feel a pretty equal distrubution of power between strings so it might be amp related like Will said.


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 20, 2010)

i used to use either a 65 or a 70 for the low B. I still use a .70, and I play in standard half step down.


----------



## McKay (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a .68 on my Loomis (with a set of regular 10's) and the tension feels like the same step up from the .46 as the .46 does to the .36. I haven't tried a .66, I think that would probably be slightly better. The .68 feels great but my guitar could benefit from a slightly saggier tone. I think for you a .68 would be a good choice as you are not using a baritone and probably aren't using such a bright instrument!

For me, having the tension not suddenly reduce or raise for the 7th string is important.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 20, 2010)

I use the normal D'addario 7 string set and I like it very much.
I think it's a 56 for the low A


----------



## Armor Darks (Mar 20, 2010)

please don't forget to say which scale your guitar have =)

I've started that topic because can't understand where problems - in strings or in pickups.
In other topic djpharoah recommended me to change strings because they can be dead (despite they are new). I've changed them and now guitar sound in standard B tuning pretty decent, but still a bit too sharp (may be cause of dropsonic pickup), but in A it do not sound at all, not A, not any other chord on 7+6 strings (like C or D)


----------



## McKay (Mar 20, 2010)

Armor Darks said:


> please don't forget to say which scale your guitar have =)
> 
> I've started that topic because can't understand where problems - in strings or in pickups.
> In other topic djpharoah recommended me to change strings because they can be dead (despite they are new). I've changed them and now guitar sound in standard B tuning pretty decent, but still a bit too sharp (may be cause of dropsonic pickup), but in A it do not sound at all, not A, not any other chord on 7+6 strings (like C or D)



Loomis is 26.5 inch scale. The wood is maple and hard ash - very bright!


----------



## paintkilz (Mar 20, 2010)

25.5 here and i usually go 59-64..in between theres alright and i use a dsonic in teh bridge.



op:
what pups you running?


----------



## Armor Darks (Mar 20, 2010)

dropsonic in bridge


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 20, 2010)

I use .058 for my low A string on both of my 7's @ 25.5" scale. I've been toying with the idea of trying something like a .064 but the .058's have worked well enough that I haven't bothered yet. The fact that they come in a set (GHS GB-7L) is a big bonus.


----------



## Armor Darks (Mar 20, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> I use .058 for my low A string on both of my 7's @ 25.5" scale. I've been toying with the idea of trying something like a .064 but the .058's have worked well enough that I haven't bothered yet. The fact that they come in a set (GHS GB-7L) is a big bonus.



currently I'm using same strings, but I can't get clear chord on A. Which pickups do yo use?


----------



## iLikePeriphery (Mar 20, 2010)

for the top guy try this.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd recommend something in the 62-70 range-depending on the rest of your set, and how you like your tension.

Food for thought, I use a 65 to tune to the C above A.

On my buds guita he has a 58 in A and it works for him cause he plays lightly, but I can just barely use it. The rest of his guitar I'm okay with.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd recommend something in the 62-70 range-depending on the rest of your set, and how you like your tension.

Food for thought, I use a 65 to tune to the C above A.

On my buds guita he has a 58 in A and it works for him cause he plays lightly, but I can just barely use it. The rest of his guitar I'm okay with.


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 21, 2010)

On my Ibanez K7 which has a 25.5" scale before I sold it that is for A tuning I used a .70 for the b string and just a regular set of 11's (D'Addario XL Nickel wound) strings for the rest.

Now on my Schecter ATX 7 string which has a 26.5" scale I use a .62 for the b string for "A" tuning and again a regular set of 11's for the rest. Same brand strings.
So far I am extremly satisified. Now the K7 was only one inch shorter but that one inch to me makes a pretty noticeable difference so a larger string is not required for my Schecter unless I am doing very low G or F# tunings.

Everyone is different so definately experiment....also I am a pretty hard picker so thinner strings just do not cut it for me.


----------



## Armor Darks (Mar 21, 2010)

thanx
Have to try heavier strings.
58 7 string in B sounds cool, but in A just do not sound at all. Like it is absolutely dead. 60 didn't sounded too. So, looks like I need something heavier
Once again thanx =)


----------



## Armor Darks (Mar 21, 2010)

can't understand how people using GHS GB-7L (58 for 7, 42 (!) for 6 and 32 (!) for 5 stings)
I can't make it sound not muddy even in standart E tuning lol


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 21, 2010)

Armor Darks said:


> can't understand how people using GHS GB-7L (58 for 7, 42 (!) for 6 and 32 (!) for 5 stings)
> I can't make it sound not muddy even in standart E tuning lol



I use low output DiMarzio's (Blaze Neck in the bridge of my Carvin, and Air Norton 7 in the bridge of my Ibanez) and a very light touch with both hands and my IIC+ with the bass on 0 and the gain relatively low through a very compact closed-back cab. So yeah, what works for me might not work for most people


----------

